
The New Moto X - coreymgilmore
http://www.motorola.com/us/Moto-X/FLEXR2.html
======
coreymgilmore
The move away from the custom "X8" SoC is interesting. One of the main
benefits, supposedly, was shifting the load of the voice recognition its own
chip.

Now using a Snapdragon, that custom architecture is gone. I wonder how this
will affect the performance of all the features.

